
How it would feel like to start developing for Android in 2019 - pingec
https://twitter.com/mvirkkunen/status/1176826139404394496
======
shaftway
> I'm going to create a socket connection to our own server instead. It's for
> internal users anyway, so they won't mind the battery drain.

Wait, what?

This is _why_ this is such a hard process. You're doing something that you
shouldn't do, and if apps were allowed to do this (like they were in the
past), then battery drain would happen (like it did) and people would get
angry and mis-attribute the problem (like you pointed out).

It's a _good_ thing that this isn't allowed, and developers like this are why.

> Screw this. I'm going to tell my users to just use a laptop instead. At
> least those things work.

This is your real problem, you're trying to apply laptop paradigms to a phone.
A phone != a laptop. Let me know when you get push notifications working while
your laptop is sleeping.

------
stevewodil
At some point it becomes easier to send an email or text instead of a push
notification, if ultimately that was the problem to begin with and it's an app
for internal use only supposedly

------
mrlambchop
Satire or not, I spent all day debugging very similar FCM issues, but under
React Native. What looks like rate limiting can also be attributable to a
wonky application lifecycle integration between RN/Android. What times we live
in!

